# Antenna TV Channel



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Any word if Dish Network will carry Antenna TV? A lot of old shows that I haven't seen in decades.

http://www.antennatv.tv/


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Are you talking about a local digital subchannel that carries AntennaTV, or were you thinking a national feed?

In either case, I don't expect a service like that to show up on either Dish or DirecTV as a national feed, and they apparently offer local digital subchannels in only a very few markets. I don't think english-language sevices like AntennaTV, RTV, MeTV, etc., that are intended for local digital subchannels, make national feeds available to Cable/satellite carriers.

In my market, for example, Dish, DirecTV, and AT&T U-verse don't carry any of the local digital subchannels. I know Time Warner, the dominant Cable TV service in the area, offers the Spanish-language services (LATV, Mexicanal, EstrellaTV) that are broadcast on local English-language station's subchannels, in addition to the local ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, FOX, CW, MYN, Univision, Telemundo, Azteca, and Teleflutura affiliates. TW also carries feeds for the three local PBS subchannels.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

In the Chicago area Comcast carries sub-channels and there are many. ANTENNA TV just went at the first of the year. It is a sub-channel here of WGN at 9.2 OTA.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Do you have an outside TV antenna?.The only way I know of to get SV channels right now is to have a Dish Network receiver or TV with a digital"over the air" tuner(s) in it.To see if you can receive "over the air"(OTA) channels go to www.antennaweb.org or www.tvfool.com and enter your address to find out.Good Luck!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I get Antenna TV OTA right now. The only problem is the lack of EPG data for the subchannel. There is a similar subchannel called "THIS TV" that has EPG data, so I don't know why E* can't also provide Antenna's guide. I tried the technical chat, but they did not know how to help. There is another thread here where we are discussing the lack of guide data for Antenna TV in the OTA forum.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Michael P said:


> I get Antenna TV OTA right now. The only problem is the lack of EPG data for the subchannel. There is a similar subchannel called "THIS TV" that has EPG data, so I don't know why E* can't also provide Antenna's guide. I tried the technical chat, but they did not know how to help. There is another thread here where we are discussing the lack of guide data for Antenna TV in the OTA forum.


In my area there are some OTA channels that say "digital service" and others that have the guide information but show the same programming and it's a subchannel for the same station.

Antenna TV's guide information shows up on my 722k/wMT2 so I would believe that the station is not submitting the guide information for those channels that only show "digital service"?.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Michael P said:


> I get Antenna TV OTA right now. The only problem is the lack of EPG data for the subchannel. There is a similar subchannel called "THIS TV" that has EPG data, so I don't know why E* can't also provide Antenna's guide. I tried the technical chat, but they did not know how to help. There is another thread here where we are discussing the lack of guide data for Antenna TV in the OTA forum.


I have the opposite problem for Philadelphia, Antenna TV guide data shows, but THIS TV does not.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

So the Antenna TV data is in E* stream! I just need to find out who to contact to have the guide data attached to WJW-DT 8.2 in Cleveland.

Is there anybody from the Dish response team reading this thread that can direct my request to the proper department?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

paja said:


> In the Chicago area Comcast carries sub-channels and there are many. ANTENNA TV just went at the first of the year. It is a sub-channel here of WGN at 9.2 OTA.


That's because cable almost unlimited space to put sub channels. I wished I could use Comcast's remote. I tried Comcast in 2006 and found their receivers slow. I wanted VOD. I wasted lots of money, so I'm staying with Dish. I learned my lesson with U-verse.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Michael P said:


> So the Antenna TV data is in E* stream! I just need to find out who to contact to have the guide data attached to WJW-DT 8.2 in Cleveland.
> 
> Is there anybody from the Dish response team reading this thread that can direct my request to the proper department?


This isn't the first time I've seen a request for EPG info on an OTA channel. Staying away from the scripted "we're a satellite company, and provide epg info for our satellite channels", I'll see what I can do.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

[email protected] Network said:


> This isn't the first time I've seen a request for EPG info on an OTA channel. Staying away from the scripted "we're a satellite company, and provide epg info for our satellite channels", I'll see what I can do.


Every time I've reported an OTA EPG problem DISH has managed to mess up another one and not fix the first. I'm almost afraid to report again ... I'm running out of OTA channels with the correct EPG. 

Seriously ... they went to the trouble of adding WCWW2 15400 on September 8th to give THIS TV an EPG, but they populated the channel with the WCWW EPG data. So I complained. Then they added WMYS 7099 on December 15th to my satellite lineup - but failed to link it to TSID 3479 (0x0d97) - so I still see "Digital Service" on the OTA. At that time I asked both customer service and the executive team if they cared about their customers. Apparently not. On January 24th they managed to mess up the EPG for WNIT 7096 by tying it to 34-2 while leaving WNIT2 15191 and WNIT1 14388 active. All three EPGs are now showing the same data (what a waste of data space) and 34-2's EPG is wrong!

I suppose I should feel fortunate that I only have three OTA EPGs messed up at this point. There has been no repair.

MattG, I know you're doing the best you can and I'm not blaming you or anyone else on the DishIRT team for the screwups of the email/executive office people but these issues need to be solved. Plus hundreds of others across the country.

We customers rely on DISH to give us 100% working receivers. They are advertised with OTA capabilities and we expect to be able to use them. I've missed good content on THIS TV because DISH's guide's errors. And no, I don't want PPV coupons or free Encore or anything else ... I just want the guide data corrected. And I'm not alone.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

This TV sub channel shows the guide in Ct. Antenna TV, not yet...


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> This isn't the first time I've seen a request for EPG info on an OTA channel. Staying away from the scripted "we're a satellite company, and provide epg info for our satellite channels", I'll see what I can do.


Thank you Matt for your quick response!

A big part of getting this resolved is to find the proper contact person(s) at Dish who understand the issue. The majority of tech support I have talked to on the phone or chatted with online have no idea what I am requesting.

When you find that contact please share it with us (if you are allowed). There are other OTA channels/subchannels that need mapping or fixing, but are not as important as Antenna TV (but they may be important to someone else). I would be willing to report what OTA guide data I do and don't get now.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

"Does Dish Network carry Antenna TV?
DIRECTV, *DISH Network*, and AT&T U-Verse have chosen not to add *Antenna TV* to their local channel packages but DIRECTV and *DISH Network* are making *Antenna TV* available through their over-the-air receivers with an *antenna* in some cities that have a local *Antenna TV* affiliate." from google search..

Looking at Me TV 2020 schedule, The Facts of Life and Charlies Angels will be removed. 
I found out that Antenna TV is picking up Facts of Life and other oldies in January.

So I would ask is there any update if DISH can get Antenna TV Network? None of my locals get it.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

BobCulp said:


> "Does Dish Network carry Antenna TV?
> DIRECTV, *DISH Network*, and AT&T U-Verse have chosen not to add *Antenna TV* to their local channel packages but DIRECTV and *DISH Network* are making *Antenna TV* available through their over-the-air receivers with an *antenna* in some cities that have a local *Antenna TV* affiliate." from google search..
> 
> Looking at Me TV 2020 schedule, The Facts of Life and Charlies Angels will be removed.
> ...


The same here. I am hoping Dish will add more diginets (sub channels), as we get only a few OTA here. Antenna TV I would love to have. If not, streaming will be the only chance.


----------

